
Palo Alto startup looking for a Lisp hacker - abstractbill
http://www.lispniks.com/pipermail/bay-area-lispniks/2007-May/000098.html
======
bootload
the CTO is Michael Kassoff ~ _"... previously worked as a Web architect for
govWorks.com ..."

~~~
lupin_sansei
was that the site from Startup.com ?

~~~
bootload
_'... was that the site from Startup.com ? ...'_ ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com>

yes, but not a co-founder, probably promoted. The great thing to see is the
original founders (Herman & Tuzman) doing another company (together) ~
<http://www.jumptv.com> ... though checking through the company structure
there is no co-CEO this time.

It was only yesterday ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=23787> ) that
I found 'Ben Casnocha' started a company that ... _'... Comcate, went on to
become the leading provider of software that enables citizens to communicate
with their local governments ...'_ (Stephen Silberman, Education (and
Misadventures) of a Next-Generation Leader and Mensch ~
<http://tinyurl.com/2ju3nl> )

